# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Αγ.Μαρίνα Ηλιούπολη

## koki

Αποφασίστηκε και θα λάβει κατα το δυνατόν χώρα η δυναμική είσοδος της Αγ.Μαρίνας στην Ηλιούπολη (όχι της ίδιας της αγίας, αλλά της περιοχής) στην ενεργό ασύρματη δράση.

Τα στοιχεία είναι όλο και καλύτερα.
Υπάρχει πολλή διάθεση, πάρα πολλή θέα, γνώσεις και *μέλλον*!

Σήμερα κάναμε ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο scan από τις 2 από τις 3 υποσχόμενες ταράτσες στην περιοχή.

Οι ταράτσες αυτές είναι οι alasondro, alsafe (παλαιότερο scan) στη nodedb, και μία ακόμα στα σύνορα με Καρέα σε λοφάκι (ναι, λοφάκι πάνω στο Βουνό), που έχει θέα και από τις δύο πλευρές, και θα είναι σύντομα και στη nodedb.

Έχουν ήδη σχεδιαστεί (νοερά (= μονόπλευρα) ή πρακτικά (μετά από συνεννοήση με τους απέναντι)) κάποια πιθανά links, και το τοπίο είναι πολύ καλό.
Ελπίζουμε να συμβάλλει στην καλύτερη διασύνδεση του Δικτύου, καθότι τα παιδιά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να είναι leeching clients.

- Υπόσχεση για φωτογραφίες από τη θέα πολύ σύντομα.
- Ακολουθούν τα scan results, αν και για άλλη μια φορά με την επιφύλαξη όχι τόσο σωστών αποτελεσμάτων λόγω kismac. Σημ. το Cisco ACU έδειχνε ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, και κάποια ακόμα SSIDs με καλό σήμα(πχ Panther/Ralleyman)
Τα σημερινά scan έγιναν με cisco 352, Equinox 24άρα και powerbook/Mac Os X. Του alsafi, εγιναν με cisco 352, Stella 19άρα ή/και μια 15άρα grid (όχι stella) που δε θυμάμαι.
- Όποιος νοιώσει ότι τον ενδιαφέρει, be our guest!

----------


## alasondro

Την θέα από την ταράτσα μου (nodedb alasondro) την επισυνάπτω σε αρχείο.
Ηδη ετοιμάζουμε ένα ταρατσοpc και ψάχνουμε καποιον ώστε να γίνει λινκ ώστε να βγούνε οι alsafe , belibem και alasondro (εγώ) στο awmn (Είμαστε ήδη συνδεμένοι μεταξύ μας) .Μελοντικά (οχι και πολυ πάντως) και οταν θα μαζευτεί ο κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει και δευτερο λινκ.Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω καλά την τοπολογία του awmn είμαι ανοικτος σε προτάσεις ώστε αυτή που θα επιλεγεί να εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα το δίκτυο Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ένα pm ώστε να μιλήσουμε και να δούμε πως θα προχωρήσουμε από εδώ και πέρα.Πιστεύω πάντως οτι οι προπτικές είναι καλές 
Και μια περίπου πανοραμική λήψη από την ταράτσα μου...

----------


## koki

Χεχε, ρε, έχεις σπουδάσει και φωτογράφος?  ::  
Αχ, έχε χαρη που σε συμπαθώ  ::  (πάντως η φωτό είναι ..κατατοπιστικότατη)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα αρχεία από το netstumbler τα βλέπετε κανονικά ?
Ενώ τα ανοίγω και βλέπω τα ap, δεν δείχνουν καθόλου signal ,noise και λοιπά...

----------


## alasondro

Για την φωτό τα ευσημα στον belibem  ::

----------


## koki

> Τα αρχεία από το netstumbler τα βλέπετε κανονικά ?
> Ενώ τα ανοίγω και βλέπω τα ap, δεν δείχνουν καθόλου signal ,noise και λοιπά...


Βασικα, σωστά τα βλέπεις, απλά έτσι τα σώζει το kismac, δεν είναι netstumbler. Αυτό που δείχνει είναι το snr. Εμπειρικά ό,τι είναι ~20 είναι ΟΚ, ό,τι ~30 π.καλό και >30 υπέροχο.  ::  (ναι, τα ξέρετε αλλά από client σε client έχει διαφορές)

Σημ. ως txt τα άνοιξα και τα είδα, δεν τα δοκίμασα με netstumbler, αν δε σας παίζουν δείτε τα με το notepad  ::

----------


## Belibem

> Για την φωτό τα ευσημα στον belibem


Εγώ μονο το μοντάζ έκανα! την φώτο με την αντηλιά ΑΛΛΟΣ την τράβηξε! (Γιάννη σε έδωσα στεγνα)  ::   ::  
... και βαλε ένα nickname της προκοπής! σαν τηλέφωνο είναι αυτό  :: 


Παντως χωρίς πλάκα οι ταράτσες των παιδιών πληρούν όλες τις προυποθέσεις για πολλά υποσχόμενα λινκς. 

Το δεύτερο scan στο οποίο αναφέρεται η jismy έγινε απο μια ταράτσα που στην φώτο θα φαινόταν πάνω αριστερά αν δεν ήταν μπροστά το σχολείο. Απο εκεί φαίνεται αρκετός υμηττός και περιοχές στην αγια μαρίνα που είναι πίσω απο τον λόφο του Καρέα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά πιάναμε και τον alexbo

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

p3980107,μη μου πεις και εσύ ΑΣΟΕΕ;;;  ::  

Λυκαβηττό βλέπετε,γιατί από τη φωτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...;

----------


## nOiz

Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι noob σ'αυτά, εγώ μένω κοντά στη διασταύρωση του δρόμου της Αγ Μαρίνας με την Κατεχάκη. Ύπαρχει κανένας κόμβος κοντά που να είναι διαθέσιμος?

----------


## koki

Αυτό παλεύουμε να κάνουμε, δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον Belibem ή τον p3980107

----------


## nOiz

Ok thanks

----------


## nOiz

Βρέθηκε ο belibem, τώρα θα παλέψουμε για οπτική επαφή μπας και γίνει link, σκεφτόμαστε να στήσουμε PCάκι στην ταράτσα μιας και είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο και ίσως εξυπηρετήσει και άλλους από την περιοχή, θα στείλω photo As Soon As Posible. Σύντομα θα έχετε άλλα 2 άτομα online!  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Μπράβο παιδιά άντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά!!ίσως όμως να έχετε οπτική μαζί μου.Επειδή μελλοντικά μάλλον θα μπεί ένα ΑΡ στην ταράτσα μου ίσως θα ήταν καλό να συναντηθούμε κάποια στιγμή και να κανονίσουμε για κάποιες δοκιμές.Αυτήν την στιγμή εμείς ετοιμάζουμε ένα ταρατσοpc και ελπίζω μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχουμε βγεί στο awmn.

@noiz 
Στείλε μου ένα pm κάποια στιγμή να κανονίσουμε για λεπτομέρεις

----------


## nOiz

Τελικά δε θα χρειαστούν photos, ήρθαν τα παιδιά και είδαν την ταράτσα, έχουμε άμεση οπτική επαφή!  ::  Μαζεύουμε ήδη τον εξοπλισμό ενώ παράλληλα belibem και alasondro παλεύουν με το pc που θα μας φιλοξενήσει... We'll be online soon I hope...

Το ταρατσοpc μας θα είναι:

Celeron @ 700MHz
64MB RAM
6.4 GB Quantum Fireball
Intellinet 10/100 LAN CARD (realtech)
Linux (δε γνωρίζω ποιά διανομή)
Δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει για την κάρτα wifi ακόμα.

Το δικό μου PC:
AMD 64 3000+
120GB Seagate S.ATA + 20GB Maxtor ATA100
512 DDR PC3200 (400MHz)
ATI RADEON 9600XT

To PC του Χρήστου:
AMD Thunderbird 1.2GHz
40GB Maxtor + 20GB WD ATA100
768MB RAM
nVidia GeForce 3 Ti 500

Θα συνδεθούμε και οι δύο στο Celeron με switch και από εκεί στον alasondro με κεραία (η κλασσική μέθοδος). Έχουμε αρκετά αρχεία για share  ::

----------


## koki

μια ΑΣΟΕΕ φέρνει την άνοιξη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Λοιπόν περιμένω πότε θα είστε έτοιμοι. Από την μεριά μου έχω ετοιμάσει τα απαραίτητα. Έχω στήσει "αυτί" και περίμενω την φωνή από το βουνό! 
Πιέστε λίγο την κατάσταση (aka koki) να βγαλουμε το λινκ σύντομα!

----------


## ice

Και εγω ειμαι ετοιμος . Εγινε η αλλαγη στο AP σε Linksys και σας περιμενει .

----------


## alasondro

Αυτήν στιγμή στήνω την κεραία αν οχι σήμερα αργά το βράδυ σίγουρα αύριο θα την έχω στήσει και όλα και από την μεριά μου θα είναι έτοιμα.Ελπίζω να βγεί το λινκ.Μόλις έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για αρχή έχουμε μια ριπή από ping



```
[[email protected] root]# ping -s 1500 10.32.46.241
PING 10.32.46.241 (10.32.46.241) 1500(1528) bytes of data.
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=8.93 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=6.89 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=6.66 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=6.95 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=6.83 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=6.53 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=7.88 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=6.54 ms
1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=6.44 ms

--- 10.32.46.241 ping statistics ---
9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8085ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.449/7.078/8.935/0.774 ms
```

Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα δω αυτό:
*1508 bytes from 10.32.46.241: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=6.44 ms*

----------


## alsafi

ΚΟΚΙ θέλω το PC μου ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ αλλιώς θα σε περιμένω κάτω από το σπίτι σου με πυρσούς αναμμένους και τσουγκράνες για να σε κάψω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Eπιτέλους εισακούστηκαν οι προσευχές μου στους θεούς του Ολύμπου, στον Ιλούβαταρ, τον μεγάλο Κθούλου, στον jesus and pals και τον Κρομ!!!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλά εσεις γιατι την κοπανήσατε?είδα για λίγο το ping, χάρηκα, τώρα δεν "ακούω" τίποτα απο το βουνό.

----------


## alasondro

Λοιπόν έχουμε λίνκ!!!!!!!!!!.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον mew για την βοήθεια του αλλά και την jismy για όλη την βοήθεια τις τελευταίες ημέρες χωρίς αυτή δεν θα είχαμε κάνει τίποτα.
Για την ποιότητα του λίνκ δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω άποψη αλλά νομίζω οτι για αρχή είναι αρκετά καλά.
Θα ακολουθήσουν δοκιμές τις επόμενες ημέρες με πρώτη αλλαγή την χρησιμοποίηση ενός πίατου γιατί η grid που χρησιμοποιείται τώρα μαζέυει πολύ θόρυβο.
Επίσης σιγά σιγά πρέπει να στηθεί και ένα ap ώστε να εξυπηρετηθούν οι γύρω κόμβοι (alsafi ,belibem ,noiz).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, οι χρόνοι έχουν γίνει μεγάλοι και καθόλου σταθεροί. Απο χθες το βράδυ το παρατήρησα αλλά σήμερα είναι χειρότερα.
Κοκι βάλε ένα χεράκι εκεί να βάλει ένα χεράκι και η Αγία να σταθεροποιηθεί το link.

----------


## nOiz

Belibem, Alasondro μέσα στη βδομάδα θα σας δώσω το pc να το στήσετε και να κάνουμε τις δοκιμές μεταξύ μας!  ::  See you soon!

----------


## koki

mew dont worry! 
Όλα θα φτιαχτούν! 
Αν ήξερες τι έχουμε τραβήξει αυτή τη βδομάδα για να βγει αυτό το λινκ..
Τώρα θα το αφήσουμε που έγινε?  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Εγώ ένα θα σου πω:
Είμαι βαριά άρρωστος και χθες ήμουν ταράτσα. 
 ::  
Τα παίδια πάντως έχουν όρεξη, ελπίζω να μην τους πιέσα πολύ, αλλά μέχρι να βγει η ανατολή πίστεψε με θα περάσουν από την "πρέσσα" μου γιατί έχω δει πολλές τέτοιες προσπάθειες στο παρελθόν να βουτάνε από τον 6ο όροφο και χωρίς αλεξίπτωτο κατά το παρελθόν. 
Τώρα που υπάρχει ο ενθουσιασμός και είναι ζεστα τα πράγματα μην αφήσουμε με τίποτα να βαλτώσει η κατάσταση.

----------


## alasondro

Παιδιά μην ανησυχήτε καθόλου όλα θα γίνουν.Διάθεση υπάρχει μπόλικη!

@mew
Καμμία πίεση , στην τελική αν δεν θέλουμε δεν ασχολούμαστε με το άθλημα.

Δυστυχώς αυτές τις μέρες και μέχρι την δευτέρα θα είμαι εκτός αθηνών αλλά μόλις γυρίσω θα ξεκινήσουμε δουλειά ώστε να βελτιωθεί το λινκ θέλει δουλειά ακόμη...

Αυτά για τώρα τα λέμε από δευτέρα

----------


## koki

Ρε μην αγχώνεσαι  ::  το εννοώ  ::  

Ήδη τώρα πρέπει να είναι καλύτερα.

Στο 3 που ήσαστε υπήρχαν τα εξής: ο Belibem είχε το ΑΡ του στο 3, όπως και ο 676 δίπλα σου αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Κάνοντας scan με το iface προς εσένα, ανακαλύψαμε ότι κυρίως τα κανάλια 7,8,9 (και συνεπώς και τα γειτονικά) έχουν πολύ θόρυβο. Επίσης σχετικό πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στα 1-2-3, με το 3 βέβαια να είναι από awmn πλευρές, οπότε και πιθανώς τακτοποιήσιμο.

Σοβαρότερο link έβγαινε στα 5, 11, αν και θα πρότεινα μια μετάβαση σε πιο υψηλά νούμερα, αν και εσύ το συστείνεις. Το αφήσαμε στο 11, ως καλύτερο τουλάχιστον για τη στιγμή εκείνη, και πράγματι είχαμε καλά pings σε 1500, ακόμα και σε 15000bytes (της τάξης των 50-200ms σταθερά).



Στηρίχτηκε τέλος, ακόμα καλύτερα η κεραία.

Ο Γιάννης όπως είπαμε θα λείψει για 4-5 μέρες, αλλά μάλλον αυτό δε θα δημιουργήσει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## Belibem

mew don't worry πραγματικά!! 
Απο την ημερομηνία εγγραφής μας και μόνο φαίνεται αμέσως ότι δεν πρόκειται για ένα ξέσπασμα ενθουσιασμού. ::  Έχουμε φάει τα μούτρα μας ήδη πολλές φορές αλλα πλέον ήμαστε έτοιμοι να φτιάξουμε όχι μόνο το λινκ της Αγίας μαρίνας όσο το δυνατό καλύτερο, αλλά και να βοηθήσουμε ώστε όλη η περιοχή να αναπτυχθεί σωστά και συντονισμένα.

Τα pings πρέπει να είχαν επιρεαστεί αρνητικά διότι η κεραία είχε μετατοπιστεί λίγο απο τον αέρα (της νύχτας τα καμώματα...  ::  ). Νομίζω ότι τώρα έχουμε επανέλθει σε νορμάλ επίπεδα. Ελπίζω σε μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση απο δευτέρα όταν με το καλό μπεί το πιάτο. Προς το παρόν προέχει να πάρουμε ένα c class.

----------


## ice

Ρε παιδες . Γιατι να συνδεθειτε κατι χιλιομετρα μακριοτερα εαν μπορειτε να συνδεθειτε σε μενα που ειμαι και πολυ πιο κοντα και δεν εχω και κανεναν αλλο client πανω στο AP .

Εχω και την δυνατοτητα να σας ανεβασω και πιατο να συνδεθουμε ΒΒ εαν δουμε οτι οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικες .

Ετσι και λιγοτερο θορυβο θα εχουμε στις γυρω περιοχες και πιο κοντινα λινκ θα κανουμε (αυτο ειναι και ο αποτερος σκοπος -κοντινοντερα και καλυτερα λινκ) .

Περιμενω σχολια σας και εαν βεβαιως με πιανετε να πειτε σχολια των συνδεσεων σας .

----------


## koki

Στελιο όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, τα παιδιά έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν όσα περισσότερα, καλύτερα και πιο χρήσιμα links είναι δυνατά.

Το θέμα ειναι να βγουν, να βγουν καλά, και με περισσότερες της μίας οδούς, εάν είναι δυνατόν.

Το link με εσένα φυσικά και είναι πιο ευκολα υλοποιήσιμο, και είναι άμεσος μελλοντικός στοχος, αλλά αν βγει και αυτό, και ένα καλό λινκ με Καλλιθέα, δε θα είναι καλύτερα για όλους?

Προτείνω να γίνει ΒΒ με εσενα, και από όσο νομίζω και θυμάμαι, κατι ανάλογο επιθυμούν και τα παιδιά, που βέβαια πλεον θα γίνουν 5 αντί για 3, συντομα.

----------


## alasondro

Πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να γίνει λινκ και με εσένα ice αλλά όπως λέει και η jismy δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να έχουμε μια εναλλακτική έξοδο προς το δίκτυο ώστε αν κάτι γίνει με τον ένα λινκ να έχουμε το άλλο.Από όσο ξέρω (και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) εσύ πέφτεις πάνω στον Ιφαιστο ο οποίος είναι ήδη πολύ "φορτωμένος" κόμβος αν λοιπόν πέσουν άλλα πέντε άτομα σε αυτόν (όσοι είμαστε εδώ στην γειτονιά) θα γίνει χαμός.Από δευτέρα που γυρίζω Αθήνα συναντιόμαστε και το συζητάμε και μόλις έρθουν κάτι καρτούλες που έχω παραγγείλει ξεκινάμε εργασίες....

----------


## ice

Φευγω και προς Βορρα απο Nakis-EE- κτλ και προς Νοτο

----------


## Ifaistos

Έγώ θα σας έλεγα πρώτα να κοιταξετε να κάνε link μεταξύ σας και σε ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟΥΣ κόμβους και μετά να δείτε για όποιες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.
Όπως θα διαπιστώσεται στην πορεία, το να έχεις κόμβο που περνά traffic και άλλων περιοχών δεν είναι απλό πράγμα , γιατί αν κάτι πάει στραβά ανάμεσα στα άλλα αρχίζουν και βαράνε τα τηλέφωνα...

To link ifaistos-pzach-mezger-ice-nakis-ee έχει σχεδόν 0 traffic και αυτό γιατί οι κόμβοι που το αποτελούν δεν έχουν clients και δεν κατεβάζουν (βλεπε leech) οι ίδιοι ασύστολα.

O 2oς λόγος που δεν έχει traffic από την δική μου πλευρά είναι γιατί λόγω του bgp και του link stelios-1540#-ee.
To bgp βλέπετε μια και λαμβάνει υπόψη του των αριθμό των hops (για να υπολογίσει από που θα στείλει τα πακέτα) θεωρεί ότι το ifaistos-rallyeman-b52-hook-stelios-1540-ee (δηλ το Άλιμος-Ν.Σμύρνη-Αιγάλεω-Πειραιάς-Βύρωνας) ειναι καλύτερο από το ifaistos-pzach-mezger-ice-nakis-ee που είναι 1 hop περισσότερο ΑΛΛΑ δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει τον κύκλο της Ατιικής.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι το traffic που προορίζεται για κόμβους πάνω από τον ee ενώ θα έπρεπε να πάει μέσω pzach------ee πηγαίνει και αυτό μέσω rallyeman.

(Υπομονή μέχρι το bgp fest όπου οι ειδικοί θα μας λύσουν όλες τις απορείες)

----------


## alasondro

Οκ ice ας ξεκινήσουμε της διαδικασίες για την δημιουργία λινκ.Εγώ σε πιάνω αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά όμως πιστεύω οτι θα μπορέσει να βγει το λινκ.Από την μεριά μου όλα είναι έτοιμα απλά περιμένω μια cisco που έχω παραγγείλει από ebay (θα έρθει μέσα στην εβδομάδα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων)ή τις netgear από την ομαδική (οτι φτάσει πιο γρήγορα).Αν θες και εσύ άρχισε τις προετοιμασίες ώστε σιγά σιγα να ξεκινάμε.

----------


## nOiz

@Alasondro: Εμείς έχουμε πάρει σχεδόν όλα τα απαραίτητα (UTP, switch,case) και σήμερα (πρώτα ο Θεός να βρούμε τροφοδοτικό με 20€) θα ετοιμάσουμε το Celeron που θα σας στείλουμε πακέτο για στήσιμο. Από εκεί και πέρα χρειαζόμαστε κάρτα, LMR, Pigtail και κεραία. Δυστυχώς δεν προλάβαμε την ομαδική και τώρα σπάμε το κεφάλι μας να βρούμε τι θα πάρουμε.  ::

----------


## alasondro

Προς το παρών θα βολευτείτε από εμάς στο θέμα καρτών πιστεύω οτι θα μου περισέψει καμμία netgear.Στο θέμα της κεραίας θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.Απο δευτέρα ανεβαίνω και στήνουμε τον υπολογιστή.Αλλά αν θέλετε για πιο νωρίς επικοινωνήστε και με belibem να σας κάνει αυτός την δουλειά...

----------


## Belibem

> ... απλά περιμένω μια cisco που έχω παραγγείλει από ebay (θα έρθει μέσα στην εβδομάδα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων)ή τις netgear από την ομαδική (οτι φτάσει πιο γρήγορα


Ξέχασες ότι έχουμε και μια dlink 520 για testing  ::  Αμ' πως! νομιζες οτι θα την γλυτώσεις!? Απο δευτέρα ξανά στην ταράτσα.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> ... απλά περιμένω μια cisco που έχω παραγγείλει από ebay (θα έρθει μέσα στην εβδομάδα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων)ή τις netgear από την ομαδική (οτι φτάσει πιο γρήγορα
> 
> 
> Ξέχασες ότι έχουμε και μια dlink 520 για testing  Αμ' πως! νομιζες οτι θα την γλυτώσεις!? Απο δευτέρα ξανά στην ταράτσα.


Έχω και μία netgear δανεική αν θέλετε παιδιά...

----------


## Belibem

> Έχω και μία netgear δανεική αν θέλετε παιδιά...


Thanx!  ::  Αν τη χρειαστούμε θα έρθουμε να την πάρουμε.

----------


## ice

Με το που ερθει ο alasondro Αθηνα αμεσα συναντηση γιατι εχετε λιγακι μπερδευτει απο οτι μου φαινεται εμενα για να βγειτε ολοι μαζι στο ΑΜΔΑ . 

Εαν θελετε βεβαια .

----------


## alasondro

Βεβαίως και θέλουμε.  ::  
Απλά με τον αυτόν καίρο μάλλον με βλέπω από τρίτη αθήνα 
Ice θα σου αφήσω και το τηλ μου σε pm να με πάρεις από τρίτη.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σήμερα έγινε ένα stress test του λινκ. Τα αποτελέσματα έδειξαν οτι το λινκ ότι παίζει μεταξύ 4-6 Mbit. Δοκιμάστικε επίσης όλη η διαδρομή top-mew-alasondro με σταθερα τα 5 Mbit. Η σκέψη είναι το λινκ με ηλιουπολη να γυρίσει σε οριζόντιο που λογικα θα μας δώσει λιγοτερο θόρυβο.

Δοκιμών συνέχεια...

----------


## nOiz

Δευτέρα θα στείλω το PC στον Belibem για να περάσει Linux. Από εκεί και πέρα θα είμαστε έτοιμοι για δοκιμές (καιρού θέλοντος και κάρτας ευρίσκοντος!).  ::

----------


## Belibem

Σηκώσαμε το AP μας και σας περιμένουμε.  ::  

Αν υπάρχει κανείς στα περιχωρα που θέλει να συνδεθεί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ή με τον alasondro

----------


## nOiz

*Special Thanks στον Pater_Familias* για τη δανεική NetGear! Αύριο το πρωί θα πάει στον Belibem για την εγκατάσταση στο ταρατσοPC μας!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Λοιπόν σήμερα επιστρεφω απο Πάτρα, αύριο ή την κυριακή έρχομαι από εκεί να βάλω ένα χεράκι για να γίνει σύνδεση με ice. Ετοιμαστείτε να νιώσετε την πίεση!  ::  Όχι βάλαμε το ap και χαρήκαμε.

----------


## alasondro

Mew πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να συναντηθούμε μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο για να συζητήσουμε επόμενες κινήσεις.
Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν δυσκολίες στο να βγει το λίνκ μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο (αλλιώς θα είχε ήδη γίνει).

1)Μόλις πρόσφατα ανακαλύψαμε οτι το ταρατσοpc έχει καμμένη μια pci slot οπότε δεν έχει θέσεις για επιπλέον κάρτες.Η σκέψη είναι να βγάλουμε την pci ethernet και να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε μια ISA.Αν μπορεί κάπου να βρεθεί μια τέτοια κάρτα ή αν κάποιος έχει καμμία και δεν την χρειάζεται θα με υποχρέωνε.Πιστεύω πάντως οτι θα βρούμε. 

2)Δεν έχουμε ασύρματες κάρτες  ::  .Περιμένουμε όμως κάποιες netgear από την τελευταία ομαδική καθώς και μια cisco από ebay (η οποία θέλω να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα καθυστερήσει να φτάσει). 

Αυτά τα ολίγα από την μεριά μου.Δεν ξέρω εντωμεταξύ αν και ο ice είναι έτοιμος για λινκ πρέπει να μιλήσουμε μαζί του.Δεν ξέρω αν θα ανεβάσει πιάτο ή αν θα συνδεθούμε στο AP του για αρχή

Πάντως mew αν δεν τα πούμε στο irc (εγώ θα είμαι μέσα πάντως) σήμερα πάρε με ένα τηλ αύριο πρωί για λεπτομέρειες .

----------


## Ifaistos

> 1)Μόλις πρόσφατα ανακαλύψαμε οτι το ταρατσοpc έχει καμμένη μια pci slot οπότε δεν έχει θέσεις για επιπλέον κάρτες.Η σκέψη είναι να βγάλουμε την pci ethernet και να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε μια ISA.Αν μπορεί κάπου να βρεθεί μια τέτοια κάρτα ή αν κάποιος έχει καμμία και δεν την χρειάζεται θα με υποχρέωνε.Πιστεύω πάντως οτι θα βρούμε.


Έχω εγώ να σας δώσω μια intel isa.
Αν είναι κανονίζουμε το Σ/Κ και την παίρνετε

----------


## Belibem

Απο όσο ξέρω ο ice περιμένει και αυτός κάρτα απο την ομαδική για το μεταξύ μας λίνκ.  ::  Γενικά λίγο χλωμό το λίνκ με ice για τώρα. Επίσης πρέπει να συνδέσουμε και τον noiz μέσα στο Σ/Κ στο ΑΡ.
Mew αν θές πάντως να περάσεις να τα πουμε (να πιούμε και κανα φραπόγαλο!) εγώ είμαι μέσα.  ::

----------


## alasondro

@Ifaistos

Θα επικοινωνήσω κάποια στιγμή μαζί σου να συναντηθούμε για την καρτούλα.

Thanx  ::

----------


## nOiz

Λόγω κακοκαιρίας δεν επικοινώνησα με Belibem και Alasondro αλλά δεν έχουμε και το N-Type για τη δοκιμή ακόμα. Είδωμεν...

----------


## ice

Σνιφ σνιφ  ::   ::  

Γιατι με αποκλειετε ετσι απλα υστερα απο τοσα που σας εχω κανει ?? 

 ::   ::  

Με γεια το λινκ και εις ανωτερα .

----------


## nOiz

> Σνιφ σνιφ  
> Γιατι με αποκλειετε ετσι απλα υστερα απο τοσα που σας εχω κανει ?? Με γεια το λινκ και εις ανωτερα .



Μάλλον κάτι έχω χάσει! Σε απέκλεισαν?  ::

----------


## ice

Εννουσα οτι το βλεπετε δυσκολο να συνδεθειτε και πανω μου .

----------


## alasondro

@Ice
Δεν σε αποκλείουμε το λινκ μεταξύμας θα γίνει.
Απλά προς το παρόν έχει παγώσει το θέμα γιατί περιμένουμε τις netgear από την ομαδική.
Αν εσύ θες μια εγώ θέλω δέκα  ::

----------


## alsafi

Δεν σε παίζουμε εσένα ice γιατί είσαι κακό παιδί  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Σήμερα καλωσορίσαμε στο AP μας (κόμβος 2922) και κατ'επέκτση στο δίκτυο και τον noiz. Ice να ετοιμάζεσε για το δευτερο bb γιατί γίναμε πολλοί εδώ και σε λίγο ο ο mew και ο tennorism θα αρχίσουν να βαράνε! Το υποδίκτυο της Αγίας μαρίνας μετρά απο σήμερα 6 χρήστες συνολικά (υπολογίζοντας και αυτούς στα lan). Με τόσο traffic να περνά απο τον pentium1 router μας περιμένουμε απο στιγμή σε στιγμή να εκραγεί! Πάντως αμα δεν πάρει φωτιά εμείς δεν το αλλάζουμε! Το έχουμε αγαπήσει αυτό το ταρατσόκουτο.... εξήγησέ τους ρε alasondro  ::

----------


## nOiz

Επιτέλους είμαστε ON!!!  ::  Το ταρατσοpc του Γιάννη δουλεύει σαν τρελό!!
Καλώς σας βρήκαμε λοιπόν!!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έγκειρες πηγές από client μου λένε ότι το λινκ φτάνει στα κόκκινα με 500k κίνηση. Μάλλον κάνουμε διαγωνισμό πιανού ο ρούτερ θα αντέξει. Βρε παιδιά από το nagios δώστε περίπου το στίγμα σας για προστεθείτε στο nagios να μην νιώθω ότι έχω link-φάντασμα.

----------


## Belibem

@mew
Ναι είχαμε ένα μικροπροβληματάκι. Τώρα που βάλαμε το traffic shapping script ελπίζω να μην ξαναδούμε παρόμοια φαινόμενα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Να δω αν έχω κανά PII η PIII board να σας δώσω γιατί με το pendium δεν θα κάνετε δουλειά (ειδικά αν θα βάλετε και το traffic shapping script)

----------


## alasondro

@Ifaistos
Ευτυχώς βρήκα έναν AMD στα 1,2Ghz.Αυτές τις μέρες τον δοκιμάζω γιατί έχω μια υποψία οτι έχει πρόβλημα με την μνήμη του.Μέχρι στιγμής δουλέβει απροβλημάτιστα αλλά θα τον αφήσω άλλες τρέις τέσσερις μέρες να δω πως θα πάει.Αν όλα πάνε καλά ο pentium έχει φύγει και τελικά δεν θα χρειαστώ ούτε την ISA ethernet γιατί ο AMD έχει μπόλικες PCI.Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσφορά σου!!

Ελπίζω να δουλέψει και να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγα να δουλέβουμε για το link με ice

----------


## koki

Κατέβασε το memtest, και τρέχτο σε full mode. Θα πάρει ώρα, αλλά θα κοιμάσαι σίγουρος (http://www.memtest86.com/#download0 νομίζω)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν ξεκινάτε και μια διαδικασία για απόδωση DNS?  ::

----------


## rabiez1

Με Αγ Μαυρα γινεται τιποτα?

----------


## nOiz

> Με Αγ Μαυρα γινεται τιποτα?


Να και ο Βασιλάκης!  ::  
Έλα ρε άθλιε, ο Γιάννης είμαι, εγώ σου λέω ότι βγαίνει link και με σένα αρκεί να βάλεις linksys στην ταράτσα γιατί από το μπαλκόνι σου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση απ'όσο μου είπες. Μίλα με τον alasondro ή τον Belibem μέσω pm για περισσότερες info.

----------


## rabiez1

Οκ αθλιε :-p

----------


## Ifaistos

"Αθλιοι" της Αγ. Μαρίνας, για βγάλτε το link με ice γιατί στο τέλος θα θέλετε "μπουρί" και όχι κανάλι.
Αντε μπας και τον στρώσετε και αυτόν γιατί όλο στο ...... έχει το μυαλό του  ::

----------


## Belibem

Αυριο παραλαμβάνουμε τις καρτούλες! Κάτι θα γίνει  ::

----------


## ice

Κρα κρα 

Οτι πειτε κυριε Ifaiste

----------


## alasondro

Λοιπόν ice τι θα έλεγες για μια συνάντηση το σ/κ για να ξεκινήσουμε σιγα σιγα με αυτό το λινκ;Εμείς πλέον έχουμε οτι χρειαζόμαστε , βρήκαμε καινουργιο ταρατσοpc αλλά και οι καρτούλες θα καταφθάσουν σήμερα.

----------


## ice

λογικα κανενα προβλημα . 

Ελατε να δειτε το μερος απο εκει or καντε ενα scan να δειτε εαν πιανετε το ap mou

----------


## nOiz

> Λοιπόν ice τι θα έλεγες για μια συνάντηση το σ/κ για να ξεκινήσουμε σιγα σιγα με αυτό το λινκ;Εμείς πλέον έχουμε οτι χρειαζόμαστε , βρήκαμε καινουργιο ταρατσοpc αλλά και οι καρτούλες θα καταφθάσουν σήμερα.


Γιάννη ελπίζω να περισσέψει και μια καρτούλα για μας!  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Λοιπόν ice τι θα έλεγες για μια συνάντηση το σ/κ για να ξεκινήσουμε σιγα σιγα με αυτό το λινκ;Εμείς πλέον έχουμε οτι χρειαζόμαστε , βρήκαμε καινουργιο ταρατσοpc αλλά και οι καρτούλες θα καταφθάσουν σήμερα.


'Αντε να πάρω και τη δικιά μου πίσω. Ετοιμάζεται λινκ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ακούει κανείς εκεί στο βουνό? Βρε παιδιά (ice, alasondo, koki & ΣΙΑ) που είναι αυτό το λινκ να κλείσει η διαδρομή?? Έχουμε φτάσει στην πηγή και νερό δεν ήπιαμε ακόμα...
Αν σας ζητούσα ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο θα ήταν αυτό το λινκ.

----------


## koki

O Γιαννης (alasondro) επιασε δουλειά οπότε μόνο ΣΚ έχουμε, και ο Νίκος (Belibem) μας την έκανε για λίγο. Για το Στέλιο(ice) δεν ξέρω, πάντως το ΣΚ αυτό θα πάμε στου Γιάννη να κάνουμε ταρατσοδουλειές και ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει.

----------


## ice

Παιδες λογο σκονης το pc του κομοβου μου τα ψιλοεπαιξε .

Μολις τελειωσω απο την δουλεια μου αυριο Σαββατο θα το απρω σπιτι να το φτιαξω .

Μιλησαμε με Γιαννη και μολις γινει το πρωτο scan απο το σπιτι του χαλαρα εδω και 4 μηνες στην ταρατσα μου υπαρχει καλωδιο , 80αρι πιατο , feeder και το μονο που λειπει ειναι κονεκτορες και το ατομο που θα συνδεθει πανω μου . 

Εις αυριο τα νεωτερα .

----------


## nOiz

Με τέτοιο καιρό μάλλον δε θα γίνει τίποτα, τουλάχιστον το πρωί...
 ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ποιος μας γκαντέμιασε....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Έλα ντε... Ελπίζω το απογευματάκι να χαλαρώσει λίγο ο καιρός... Αν και μέχρι στιγμής έχει τρομερό αέρα και βροχή.  ::

----------


## alasondro

Ναι όντως με τέτοια βροχή παιδιά ούτε σκέψη για ταρατσάδα.Ελπίζω αύριο να είναι καλύτερα ο καιρός.
Εν τω μεταξύ άδραξα της ευκαιρίας και πήγα και αγόρασα νέο κουτάκι για το ταρατσοpc (Μεταλλικό γαμάτο).Θα αρχίσω σήμερα να το φτιάζω και αν μας κάνει την χάρη αυριο θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Belibem

Ώπα εξελίξεις! Γιάννη ανυπομονώ να δώ το νέο ταρατσόκουτο!
Τα λέμε απο Τετάρτη. Keep up the good work  ::

----------


## nOiz

Η Κυριακή φαίνεται καλύτερη, με την κατάλληλη συννεφιά για ταρατσάδα!  ::

----------


## alsafi

Γκαντέμη noiz τι θες και μιλάς?

----------


## nOiz

> Γκαντέμη noiz τι θες και μιλάς?


Έλα ντε!  ::  Κρίμα ρε γαμώτο!  ::

----------


## alasondro

Δύο χρόνια μετά.....

















και ο noiz παραμένει γκαντέμης 

 ::   ::  

χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------

